# weird computer issue



## #1 bro (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't really know where else to post this but considering that there are some people here that know their stuff when it comes to computers I thought I might as well ask. 

I can't view certain websites on my laptop. Some of these sites are cracked.com, i-am-bored, ehow, and formspring.me (that weird facebook trend) but there are a few more I think. It wasn't always this way - I definitely remember a moment like six months ago where I went to cracked.com and all of a sudden it just didn't work. 

I can get to any of these sites using a proxy. You might think that means that I have a filter installed or my IP is banned or something, but that's not the case. I can visit these sites from my desktop computer at home and even if I'm on a different wifi network I still can't access these sites. And I definitely don't have a filter because I can get to pretty much any porn site I want without any trouble. 

If anyone has any idea what the problem is, please enlighten me. I'd really like to know.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 25, 2010)

... what browser are you using and have you checked to see if that might the problem? It is probably something far simpler than you think.


----------



## departuresong (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you tried a DNS Flush? ("ipconfig /flushdns" in the Windows Run menu)


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> ... what browser are you using and have you checked to see if that might the problem? It is probably something far simpler than you think.


firefox, but i tried safari too and it didn't work. 



ShiningGlass said:


> Have you tried a DNS Flush? ("ipconfig /flushdns" in the Windows Run menu)


i'm on a mac, but i googled for an equivalent and found "dscacheutil -flushcache". then i tried that in the terminal but it still doesn't work. :(


----------

